
The New Bing Makes Google Look Anti-Social - jonmwords
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the-new-bing-makes-google-look-anti-social.php#.T6v1t_TDHKM.hackernews
======
tomkin
OK. So there is a Metro bar on the right side. Looks like a lot of work.
But..why (Google+ should hear this, too) would I want everyone to see what I
am searching for all the time? "Well, you don't have to tell anyone!", you
say. Exactly. And now we're back to the norm and those who contract to a
simpler approach win. Again.

I've never searched for something and then said, "I wish I could share this
right now!" The reason being is that I haven't even seen the content yet – and
when I do, there will be functionality to share right there. Why would I want
to talk about something before I've seen it?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Google now likes to remind me that, in fact, my own website belongs to me,
when it appears in searches. "You shared this". It's unhelpful and a waste of
screen real estate.

~~~
tomkin
What I hate is that there is nothing that tells me explicitly what is going
on. If I am about to search for a gift for my wife, I don't want to have
wheels spinning in the background figuring out what to do with my search. I
already get paranoid with G+ and find myself logging into every social media
app to make sure nothing was posted (e.g. "Nick was searching for flower shops
in Ontario").

I don't mind the _option_ , but there should be a liberally visible
indicator/switch and defaulting to _off_ would be nice.

~~~
dhimes
I thought Ms. Dewey was going to change the direction of search UI, but
somehow it died.

------
markkat
That reads like a MS press release.

~~~
ChuckMcM
That's because it _is_ a Microsoft press release, or more precisely its a
coverage on a new feature which covers the things Microsoft wants to get out
about their changes.

This isn't a bad thing (and actually I think that Microsoft deserves credit
for some nice UI work) it's just the way a company does public relations. They
talk to journalists and tell them all about their new thing, and then the
journalists turn around and write about that new thing for their readers.
Usually it is _not_ some journalist happens to stop by the site and says "Holy
crap! Look at all the stuff they did!"

------
Karunamon
And meanwhile, Bing still returns worse results than Google. Don't care, not
interested. Stop fussing about with the window dressings and make your results
not suck!

~~~
justncase80
I can't even remember the last time I searched on bing and didn't find exactly
what I was looking for. Can you give an example of a query that yields "worse"
results?

~~~
MarkMc
bing google "34%" site:news.ycombinator.com

------
Zak
For the most part, I don't want my search to be social. I generally go to
google for _facts_.

A good social search app would be a nice product, but I don't really want it
conflated with my web search.

------
12uu45dd
ReadWriteWeb needs to die. They just copy stories word for word, add a few
lines and then produce some of the worst link bait titles on the web. Zero
value.

------
webwanderings
Okay so the new Bing looks really good and works really well. Now they only
need to change their name because I ain't binging. I can do MS Search or I can
do Google but for God's sake change the name and please also stop running
those spammy Bing rewards.

------
tara_marchand
I'd like to try it, but you have to sign up for a newsletter to do so. That
doesn't make sense.

~~~
revolutions
You can't try it as soon as you sign up. If you sign up, you'll "be notified."
That being said, I was once signed up for a Bing Newsletter, and they weren't
too spammy. Still, wish I could try it without having to sign up.

------
michaelcampbell
Interesting, since the old "X" versions of Bing looked exactly like Google,
with a pretty background.

Except the result page, which generally doesn't look like Google at all since
Google's results I can generally use.

------
ma2xd
Facebook never gonna get my search data!

------
abava
you can use a separate app if you need share your search query:
[http://servletsuite.blogspot.com/2012/02/ask-friends-
sociali...](http://servletsuite.blogspot.com/2012/02/ask-friends-socialize-
your-search.html)

------
alainbryden
Meh

------
horsehead
The principles of capitalism and competition in action.

I seriously dont like Bing. But I don't use any google products now for more
than a quick look (including gmail) because they be storing my data and
preferring their G+ stuff over more relevant information. So, while I don't
like Bing, I will probably give this a try, as it sounds like it is the proper
balance in a social search engine.

And simple always wins in my book. This seems much less obnoxious/intrusive
than G's new social search attempts.

